# Favorite recording of Corelli's op. 6 concerti?



## aox (Aug 12, 2013)

Greetings!

As the title say, I'd be curious to hear what your favourite recording of Corelli's op. 6 concerti is?

There are _ quite_ a few out there... I've given a couple a go, but I can't really decide, so any help would be appreciated!

Best wishes,
aox.


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

I am only familiar with two versions, and between them I prefer I Musici.

If you like Corelli's Op. 6, you might like Vivaldi's Op. 3 even more.


----------



## aox (Aug 12, 2013)

Which by I Musici? the '87 one, or the 2000 one? They changed their orchestra over time. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I have Pinnock's with The English Concert, and it's excellent... as usual from Pinnock.

http://www.amazon.com/Corelli-12-Concerti-Grossi-Op-6/dp/B00001IVOM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388089063&sr=8-1&keywords=corelli+op+6


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I like neither Marriner nor I Musici, and Biondi treats Corelli too much like Vivaldi: too extravagant, too humorous. Trevor Pinnock nails him, and Musica Amphion is a fine alternative.


----------



## AndorFoldes (Aug 25, 2012)

My I Musici version is on a Philips Duo and was recorded in 1966.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I am only familiar with one version: Pieter-Jan Belder and Musica Amphion (part of their complete Corelli box set). I find this version excellent and it has never really made me feel as if I need to find another.


----------



## Karabiner (Apr 1, 2013)

I have the Pinnock and Belder sets, and both are excellent. But for me the winner is The Avison Ensemble, Pavlo Beznosiuk directing.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I like the i Musici recording with Felix Ayo on Philips. Don't know exactly what year this was recorded but I guess in the '60s.
Also had a more modern version on cd with Fabio Biondi, enjoyable, powerful but I liked the vinylversion better. Guess I'm a sucker for "old sound".

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jokke (Dec 28, 2013)

I prefer the new release of Gli Incogniti with Amandine Beyer, violin. Good quality recording too.
http://www.amazon.fr/Arcangello-Corelli-12-Concerti-grossi/dp/B00D8DVF96/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388258560&sr=8-1&keywords=corelli+beyer


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Jokke said:


> I prefer the new release of Gli Incogniti with Amandine Beyer, violin. Good quality recording too.
> http://www.amazon.fr/Arcangello-Corelli-12-Concerti-grossi/dp/B00D8DVF96/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388258560&sr=8-1&keywords=corelli+beyer


Oh wow, I didn't realize they recorded Corelli. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

I only have the Pinnock set. It is excellent, but I have nothing to compare it to. When it was time to experience Corelli I trusted Pinnock and have never felt the need for another.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Jerome said:


> I only have the Pinnock set. It is excellent, but I have nothing to compare it to. When it was time to experience Corelli I trusted Pinnock and have never felt the need for another.


Same feeling I get. He does Corelli perfect imo.


----------



## aox (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks, everyone. I eventually fell in love with the Avison ensemble's interpretation...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Hard to go wrong with Trevor Pinnock in baroque music.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Brandenburg Consort/Goodman (Hyperion Dyad, rec.1992). :tiphat:


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got both the Musica Amphion and the Pinnock of which I much prefer the latter. A lot of Pinnock sounds dated these days but this still sounds pretty great to me. I'd be very interested in giving the Avison Ensemble a go sometime though.


----------

